# Help in photo editing



## Herbert Kong (Apr 23, 2017)

Greetings,
       Can anyone help me edit this photo?  I just want it to look natural. Thanks!


----------



## Herbert Kong (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## KmH (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks pretty natural as it is.

But if what you mean is you would like the haze/fog edited out there is a limited to how much the photo can be improved..
The problem is going to be that there are only very diffuse almost invisible shadows in the scene because of the overcast/haze.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 23, 2017)

Leveled out the crooked horizon.  That's about all I see that needs to be done.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 23, 2017)

There's a lot of haze and/or smog in the air. You might prefer the photo with that haze suppressed but it does beg the question natural versus manipulated.

Joe


----------

